# equipment list



## dw electric (Dec 29, 2006)

I just started about a month ago as an electricians apprentice. I've searched thru a few threads around here but haven't seen any actual lists for electricians basic tools. If any1 in this field has premade ones that they could either post or PM me, it would be greatly appreciated.

I haven't figured out how to PM people on this forum yet or i would.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

LEAD MAN REQUIRED TOOL LIST

Tool Pouch Klein 5165 or equivalent
Tool Pouch Belt Klein 5415 or equivalent
Parts Bag or 
Canvas Nail Apron As available locally. For carrying wire nuts, cable 
staples and conduit fittings on the person.
Lineman’s Pliers Klein D213-9NE or equivalent
Straight Screwdrivers:
Big Klein 600-8 or equivalent
Medium Klein 600-6 or equivalent
Small Klein 600-4 or equivalent
Screw Holding Vaco K38 or equivalent
Phillips Screwdrivers: 
#1 Klein 603-3 or equivalent
#2 Klein 603-4 or equivalent
#3 Klein 603-6 or equivalent
Screw Holding Vaco K19 or equivalent
Center Punch Klein 66-385 or equivalent
Wire Strippers Ideal 45-124 or equivalent
Crimpers:
Crimp Sleeves Buchannan C-24 or equivalent
Sta-kons/Fast-ons Greenlee 45500 or equivalent 
Cable Hex Greenlee 46801 or equivalent 
Cable Snap-n-Seal Thomas and Betts SNS or equivalent
Telephone Ideal 30-696 or equivalent
H-Tap Crimper, Burndy MD6-8 or Kearney
Nut Drivers:
9/16 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-9/16 or equivalent
½" Hollow Shaft Klein 630-1/2 or equivalent
7/16 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-7/16 or equivalent
3/8 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-3/8 or equivalent
11/32 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-11/32 or equivalent
5/16 Hollow Shaft Klein 630-5/16 or equivalent
¼" Hollow Shaft Klein 630-1/4 or equivalent
Tap Tool Klein 627-20 or equivalent
Power Tap tool Greenlee DTAPKIT or equivalent
Tape Measure, 25’ Stanley 33-599 or equivalent
Tape Measure, 100’ Stanley 34-790 or equivalent
Folding Rule, 6’ Lufkin X46 or Equivalent
Folding Rule, 8’ Lufkin X48 or Equivalent
Utility Knife Stanley 099 or equivalent
Coax Stripper Ideal 45-165 or equivalent
Knockout punches Greenlee 7235BB or equivalent
Non-Contact Voltage Probe Fluke 1AC-A1 or equivalent
Neon tester As locally available
Solenoid voltage Tester Wiggington Industries 6610-VT1 or equivalent
Amp Meter Amprobe RS3 or equivalent
Digital MultiMeter Fluke Model 73 or equivalent
Phase Rotation Meter or equivalent
Analog MultiMeter Simpson 260 or equivalent
MegaOhm Meter Biddle Instruments MJ159 or equivalent
Needle Nose Pliers Klein D203 or equivalent
Adjustable Wrenches:
8" (2 pairs) Crescent AC-18V or equivalent
12" Crescent AC-112V or equivalent
Hammer Klein 807-18 or equivalent
Hammer Holder for 
tool belt As locally available
Jab Saw Lennox BAS3636 or equivalent
Chalkline Strait-Line 64110 or equivalent
Plumb Bob Johnson 116 or equivalent
Adjustable Pliers 
Medium (2 pairs) Channellock 430 or equivalent
Large Channellock 480 or equivalent
Cable Cutters:
Ratchet Klein 63-060 or equivalent
Large Klein 63-041 or equivalent
Hand Greenlee 727 or equivalent
Pipe Wrenches:
14" (2) Rigid 14/31020or equivalent
24" (2) Rigid 24/31030 or equivalent
Hexagon Rigid E-110 or equivalent
Hacksaw Frame Milwaukee 48-08-0320 or equivalent
Squares:
Combination Square Starrett 11HC-12-4R or equivalent
Framing Square Johnson CS7 or equivalent
Levels:
Torpedo Level Klein 931-9RE or equivalent
2’ Level Johnson 3824 or equivalent
4’ Level Johnson 3848 or equivalent
Fish Tape, 200’ Greenlee 438-20 or equivalent
Fish Tape, 200' Insulated
Hole Saws:
Electrician’s Kit Milwaukee 49-22-4086 or equivalent
3-3/8" Lennox Bi-Metal
4" Lennox Bi-Metal
4-1/8" Lennox Bi-Metal
4-3/8" Lennox Bi-Metal
Hole Saw Pilot Bits As locally available
PVC Cutter Greenlee 864 or equivalent
Square Drivers:
#1 Klein 661 or equivalent
#2 Klein 662 or equivalent
#3 Klein 663 or equivalent
Torx Drivers:
T15 Klein 19542 or equivalent
T20 Klein 19543 or equivalent
T25 Klein 19544 or equivalent
T27 Klein 19545 or equivalent
T30 Klein 19546 or equivalent
Rotary Cutout tool RotoZip Solaris or equivalent
Reciprocating Saw Milwaukee 6527-21 or equivalent
Cordless Hammer Drill Milwaukee 0624-24 or equivalent
Cordless Drill/Driver Makita 9.6V or equivalent
Hammer Drill Milwaukee 5377-6 or equivalent
Rotary Hammer Milwaukee 5321-21 or equivalent
Right Angle Drill Milwaukee 3701-6 or equivalent
PortaBand Milwaukee 6232-6 or equivalent
Socket Sets:
3/8" Drive Craftsman or equivalent
½" Drive Craftsman or equivalent
Torque Wrench, Inch pounds Craftsman or equivalent
Service Cable stripper Utility Tool 4x4 Plus or equivalent
Pry Bars (2) Stanley Wonder Bar or equivalent
Files:
Half Round Norton or equivalent
Rat Tail Norton or equivalent
File Handle(s) As locally Available
Stud Finder Zircon 56990 or equivalent
Hex Keys:
L Handle Eklind 10213 or equivalent
T Handle Eklind 53910 or equivalent
Flashlight Milwaukee 49-24-0160 or equivalent
Putty Knife Stanley 28-140 or equivalent
MC cable splittler SeaTek RotoSplit or equivalent
Conduit benders:
½" EMT Klein/Benfield 51211 or equivalent
¾" EMT/½" Rigid Klein/Benfield 51212 or equivalent
1" EMT/¾" Rigid Klein/Benfield 51213 or equivalent
Lineman’s Butt Set Harris/Dracon TS-30 or equivalent
Punch Down Tool Ideal 35-487 or equivalent
Telephone Banjo adapter Harris 10220-100-6 or equivalent
Tin Snips:
Left Malco AV1 or equivalent
Right Malco AV2 or equivalent 
Straight Malco AV3 or equivalent
Duct Crimper, 5 blade
Offset Bender, ½" Greenlee 1810 or equivalent
Offset Bender, ¾" Greenlee 1811 or equivalent
Cold Chisel, ¾" Stanley/PROTO 86034 or equivalent
Drilling Hammer, 2lb. Estwing B3-2LB or equivalent


----------



## fridaymean (Feb 17, 2006)

MD is that what you require your employees to purchase on thier own?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

you missed the service truck to carry everything in.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Also you missed the most important tool of all, NEC 2005 code book.:whistling


----------



## sparky66 (Nov 14, 2006)

CE1 said:


> Also you missed the most important tool of all, NEC 2005 code book.:whistling


I beg to differ. The most important tool that most seem to neglect is that thing that we all carry on our shoulders :thumbsup:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

fridaymean said:


> MD is that what you require your employees to purchase on thier own?


Only the lead men. 
Was there some item in particular that troubles you?


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

What a flippin nut job MD is, did you have all that written down for when you get a new van you can easily stock it?

Wish I knew where I put my tool list. It's a pretty important deal in the IBEW. The list is pretty short compared to MDs, I don't have evrything on it and carry other things that are not on the tool list.

Although on big jobs they'll check your bag daily to make sure you don't have anything that's not on the list. Reason for which is because the contractor supplies everything else and if there wasn't such rule then the contractor would probably be getting a lot of tools stolen.

If someone showed up with their own cordless drill, or used their own truck to haul 1 bit of material, they'd be ridiculed until they got there things and left.

I'll try and find the list


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> What a flippin nut job MD is, ...


Are you just figuring this out, Joe? :jester: 

I've still got my IBEW tool list. I think it has something like 11 items on it. I'll see if I can dig it up and scan it in too. Find yours, also. Mine's almost 15 years old.


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> Only the lead men.
> Was there some item in particular that troubles you?


Looks like im gonna have to keep working in my own business. I can't afford all the tools to work for someone else.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

[email protected]&R said:


> Looks like im gonna have to keep working in my own business. I can't afford all the tools to work for someone else.


:w00t: :w00t: Ken, you might well be right.

I made that list a long time ago for another reason. Copy a bit of it into Google, and you'll see I've posted it off and on for years. I should total up the retail value on it, just for kicks. 

Lacking threaders, hydraulic benders, and recording ammeter/voltmeters, it's a pretty good list for a small contractor.


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

mdshunk said:


> :w00t: :w00t: Ken, you might well be right.
> 
> I made that list a long time ago for another reason. Copy a bit of it into Google, and you'll see I've posted it off and on for years. I should total up the retail value on it, just for kicks.
> 
> Lacking threaders, hydraulic benders, and recording ammeter/voltmeters, it's a pretty good list for a small contractor.


I just looked over the list I have all that stuff and alot more. With the cost of the tool's you better be paying real good. Im lucky to get a guy with more then basic hand tools here. If someone ever came to work with a cordless drill I think I would ****.:laughing:


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Are you just figuring this out, Joe? :jester:
> 
> I've still got my IBEW tool list. I think it has something like 11 items on it. I'll see if I can dig it up and scan it in too. Find yours, also. Mine's almost 15 years old.


I'm curious what the old list looked like, I know we have a meter on it now which probably didin't exist back when you were doing it :whistling


----------



## [email protected]&R (Jul 26, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> I'm curious what the old list looked like, I know we have a meter on it now which probably didin't exist back when you were doing it :whistling


Ouch MD I think Sparkey is calling you out trying to say that the old divining rod you started with is not as good as his Fluke. :whistling


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sparky Joe said:


> I'm curious what the old list looked like, I know we have a meter on it now which probably didin't exist back when you were doing it :whistling


I think I know what box that list might be in. I can picture it clearly in my mind, and the blue binder that's in that same box, but I havn't run into it yet. I'll find it in a bit. No... I think it had the option of a neon tester, wiggy, or a pigtail test lamp.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

[email protected]&R said:


> Ouch MD I think Sparkey is calling you out trying to say that the old divining rod you started with is not as good as his Fluke. :whistling


Truth be told, I'm probably not much older than Joe. I'm not sure how old he is. Ken, I know that you and I are roughly the same age.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Here we go:

Tester (Optional) Neon, Test Lamp, or Wiggy
TOOL BOXWith lock 20" x 8 1/2 x 9 minimum
PLIERS Sidecutters 8" or 9", Needle nose, diagonal cutters (2 allowed), 
pump (Channel Lock)(2 allowed) 
Wire strippers
PIPE WRENCH (1)Not over 14", small chain wrench permitted
CENTER PUNCH
LEVEL (1)12" maximum
KNIFE (1) any type
RULES (2)12 ft. tape and/or 6ft. folding rule
SCREWDRIVERS (4)Stubby (2) 1 Straight Blade and 1 PhillipsPhillips (2) 6" and 8" Straight Blade (3) 6", 8" and 12"
HACKSAW FRAME Adjustable
HAMMER Claw
PENCIL
CRESCENT WRENCH (2), 8" and 12"

EDIT.... I know this tool list varied from contractor to contractor, based upon whatever their agreement with the union was. I can clearly remember needing to have a plumb bob, chalkline and allen wrenches for some jobs.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

When I was young I worked with a crotchety old electrician that only carried a pair of linemans (no insulation for reaming), channellocks (no insulation for reaming), a custom ground screw driver (flathead, there weren't many phillips around, and man would he be pissed when he ran across one) a wiggy and tape. No wire strippers and any time he nicked a wire he'd say what's on your face or something similar to try to divert my attention while he cut the nicked part and flung it. All wire nuts, outlets and light switches taped and all wires twisted with the linemans prior to wire nutting, or else. I carried all the other stuff which he rarely used. Anyhow I was just laughing thinking what he might say if I showed him mdshunks list. What the hell do you need wire strippers for when you have a perfectly good pair of linemans..............


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

mickeyco said:


> What the hell do you need wire strippers for when you have a perfectly good pair of linemans..............


I was apprenticed to an old man who could skin conductors just as fast with a pocket knife as I could with a pair of T strippers. I just never felt the need to develop that skill, since somebody already invented wire strippers. I skin with lineman's in a pinch (like if I only want to crawl back in someplace with just a couple of tools), but it's not my usual custom.


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> When I was young I worked with a crotchety old electrician that only carried a pair of linemans (no insulation for reaming), channellocks (no insulation for reaming), a custom ground screw driver (flathead, there weren't many phillips around, and man would he be pissed when he ran across one) a wiggy and tape. No wire strippers and any time he nicked a wire he'd say what's on your face or something similar to try to divert my attention while he cut the nicked part and flung it. All wire nuts, outlets and light switches taped and all wires twisted with the linemans prior to wire nutting, or else. I carried all the other stuff which he rarely used. Anyhow I was just laughing thinking what he might say if I showed him mdshunks list. What the hell do you need wire strippers for when you have a perfectly good pair of linemans..............


funny part is, i'm not that old, and the only difference between me and him is I also carried a phillips head and a Fluke 337 instead of a wiggy.

Oh, and my linemans and channel locks were always insulated. 

but that was it. it was just the way I was taught.


----------

